
Pouring Wine on Haggadot: A Passover Exception - Thevet
https://blogs.bl.uk/asian-and-african/2019/04/pouring-wine-on-haggadot-a-passover-exception.html
======
bradleyjg
The real pity of it is that given the rate of catastrophic spills, as opposed
to character adding stains, someday there won’t be any more of the one true
haggadah—-the Maxwell House version.

~~~
gowld
Jokes aside, The Maxwell House Haggadah is one of the oldest examples of free
ad-supported content decimating the market for quality content while expanding
access. Everyone had MH's free Hagaddah, so most people never bothered to seek
out an alternative that better suits their spiritual values, and probably
turned off a segment of a generation of people from being interested in
Passover and Judaism, but people who weren't going to pay ever still got
_something_ to sustain their Jewish practice. All this beyond the fundamental
tackiness of a major religious artifact having corporate branding.

~~~
bradleyjg
I was playing the original comments for laughs, but the MH haggadah is want I
want out of a haggadah and am I fairly sad that it or something nearly
identical doesn't exist anymore.

I don't want huge swaths cut out; I like the archaic English (the Hebrew is
archaic); I don't want little asides about how the story of the exodus rings
true today because it's just like the Jews stuck behind the iron curtain or
apartheid South Africa or oppressed racial minorities in the US.

I just want more or less the same haggadah that my ancestors used with a
translation so I can follow along in a language I understand. If we aren't
getting a lot of value out of a discussion of how and an extra comma means one
hundred plagues at the red sea, we can choose to skip that part ourselves.

------
dillonmckay
Haroset, being made from wine, definitely contributes to the stains. YMMV.

~~~
nkrisc
This is the primary culprit in my experience and is what is responsible for
the small, pea sized stains as it never seems to want to stay together
precisely as you're transporting it to your plate.

